# Cơ thể thay đổi như thế nào khi chúng ta chuyển từ ăn thịt sang ăn thuần chay



## thuypham (20/8/18)

*Những thay đổi trong cơ thể người khi bắt đầu chuyển sang ăn chay có cả mặt tích cực lẫn tiêu cực, điều quan trọng là bạn có thể cân bằng được điều đó hay không mà thôi.*




​Ăn chay là chế độ ăn chủ yếu dựa vào nguồn thức ăn đến từ thực vật, giảm thịt và sữa. Có rất nhiều lý do khiến một người quyết theo đuổi chế độ ăn chay trường, ví dụ như vì vấn đề môi trường hay tôn giáo.

Nhiều người đã và đang tìm kiếm cho mình một chế độ ăn lành mạnh hơn. Tuy nhiên theo các nhà nghiên cứu, việc ăn thuần chay rất có lợi cho sức khỏe nếu được lên kế hoạch bài bản. Những người đã quen với chế độ ăn uống giàu thịt, sữa khi chuyển sang ăn chay trường sẽ cảm thấy thay đổi đáng kể trong cơ thể của họ.

*Vài tuần đầu tiên...*

Điều đầu tiên mà những ai mới bắt đầu chuyển sang ăn chay trường có thể nhận thấy, đó là nguồn năng lượng dồi dào trong cơ thể sau khi bỏ ăn thịt và ưu tiên ăn hoa quả, rau củ và quả hạch. Những loại thực phẩm này sẽ giúp tăng lượng chất xơ, vitamin và khoáng chất trước khi bạn nghĩ đến những bữa ăn chính và đồ ăn nhẹ, thay vì quá phụ thuộc vào các loại đồ ăn tiện lợi giúp duy trì năng lượng hiện nay.




​Theo _NewsWeek_, khi không còn tiêu thụ các sản phẩm từ động vật trong nhiều tuần, chức năng ruột sẽ bắt đầu thay đổi theo hướng tích cực và có thể xuất hiện các dấu hiệu như đầy hơi. Do hàm lượng chất xơ cao trong chế độ ăn chay trường và sự gia tăng lượng carbohydrate lên men trong ruột nên có thể gây ra hội chứng ruột kích thích.

Nhưng điều này thực tế lại đem đến một số thay đổi tích cực, ít nhất trong việc làm tăng sự đa dạng của vi khuẩn trong đại tràng, tùy thuộc vào chế độ ăn thuần chay. Mặc dù vẫn chưa có nghiên cứu nào chứng minh lợi ích của việc ăn chay với hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột nhưng các nhà khoa học tin rằng, sự da dạng của hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột sẽ đem lại lợi ích cho toàn cơ thể.

*Từ 3 đến 6 tháng*

Một vài tháng sau khi bắt đầu chế độ ăn thuần chay, một số người sẽ cảm thấy việc ăn rau, củ quả, trái cây nhiều hơn giúp giảm đáng kể mụn trên da. Tuy nhiên lúc này, lượng vitamin D trong cơ thể sẽ bắt đầu hao hụt nghiêm trọng vì nguồn cấp vitamin D chủ yếu vẫn đến từ thịt, cá và sữa.

Vitamin D là một dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp chắc xương, răng và cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Thiếu hụt vitamin D có liên quan đến nhiều căn bệnh như ung thư, bệnh tim, đau nửa đầu và trầm cảm.




​Nguyên nhân do vitamin D chỉ lưu trữ trong cơ thể người tối đa khoảng 2 tháng trước khi bị dùng cạn kiệt. Nhưng thời gian lưu trữ kéo dài lâu hay ngắn còn phụ thuộc vào thời điểm bạn ăn chay trong năm, bởi vitamin D còn được tạo thành từ quá trình hấp thụ ánh sáng Mặt Trời. Hãy chắc chắn rằng, bạn luôn ăn nhiều rau, củ, quả chứa vitamin D (cà rốt, bơ, đu đủ, đào, sữa đậu nành, đậu phụ, pho mát, nấm hương,...) hoặc dùng viên bổ sung vitamin D, đặc biệt trong những tháng mùa đông khi mà ánh sáng Mặt Trời thường yếu và hiếm khi xuất hiện.

Chế độ ăn thuần chay cân bằng, ít muối và các thực phẩm chế biến sẽ đem tới những lợi ích đáng kể cho sức khỏe tim mạch, giúp ngăn bệnh tim, đột quỵ và giảm nguy cơ đái tháo đường. Khi lượng chất dinh dưỡng như sắt, kẽm và canxi giảm trong lúc ăn chay, cơ thể và ruột sẽ học cách hấp thụ tốt hơn. Tuy nhiên, sự thích nghi này của cơ thể chỉ đủ ngăn tình trạng thiếu hụt chất dinh dưỡng ở một số người, không phải tất cả mọi người. Do đó, nếu có thể hãy uống các viên thuốc bổ sung vi chất cần thiết để cơ thể luôn khỏe mạnh.

*Từ 6 tháng đến 1 năm*

Sau một năm ăn theo chế độ thuần chay, lượng vitamin B12 trong cơ thể gần như sẽ bị cạn kiệt. Vitamin B12 là một chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết duy trì sự hoạt động khỏe mạnh của máu và tế bào thần kinh. Triệu chứng khi thiếu vitamin B12 thường thấy đó là khó thở, kiệt sức, sa sút trí nhớ, ngứa ran ở bàn tay và bàn chân.

Tất nhiên việc thiếu vitamin B12 có thể phòng ngừa được bằng cách tăng khẩu phần mỗi ngày hoặc dùng thuốc bổ sung vitamin. Mặc dù vậy, quản lý thực phẩm vẫn là điều tối quan trọng vì nếu cơ thể thiếu hụt một dưỡng chất nào đó thì ý nghĩa của việc ăn chay trường cũng không được công nhận. Nếu chỉ vì ăn chay mà dẫn tới bệnh tim mạch, đột quỵ hay tổn thương thần kinh thì cũng không phải là điều hay chút nào.




​Sau một năm ăn chay, xương của chúng ta cũng sẽ có sự thay đổi. Bộ xương của chúng ra giống như nơi lưu trữ vi chất và cho tới năm 30 tuổi, chúng ta có thể bổ sung thêm vi chất từ khẩu phần ăn. Nhưng sau đó, xương sẽ không còn hấp thụ được các vi chất nữa. Bởi vậy việc tích trữ đủ lượng can-xi khi còn trẻ là điều rất quan trọng.

Sau 30 tuổi, cơ thể bắt đầu lấy can-xi từ xương để sử dụng cho các hoạt động sống của cơ thể. Nếu chúng ta không tích cực bổ sung can-xi qua đường ăn uống, xương sẽ trở nên yếu, giòn và dễ gãy hơn.

Việc ăn một số loại rau giàu can-xi như cải xoăn, súp lơ sẽ giúp việc bảo vệ xương tốt hơn. Tất nhiên vẫn có những người không tuân thủ đúng chế độ ăn chay đa dinh dưỡng, dẫn tới việc thiếu hụt can-xi và tăng nguy cơ gãy xương lên tới 30%. Thêm vào đó, can-xi từ ăn chay cũng khó hấp thụ hơn nên lời khuyên tốt nhất là hãy sử dụng thêm thực phẩm bổ sung.

Trên đây là điểm qua về những thay đổi trong cơ thể của một người ăn thuần chay. Nếu bạn đang có ý định chuyển sang ăn chay và có lối sống xanh hơn, hãy cân nhắc, lập kế hoạch ăn uống thật chi tiết và khoa học để có được một chế độ ăn thuần chay cân bằng nhất.

Sở dĩ phải có một chế độ ăn thuần chay cân bằng vì đó là chìa khóa giúp bạn có thể sống khỏe hơn và không tự đưa mình vào một lối sống "tự sát" chỉ vì ăn uống không khoa học.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

